#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-22
<slangasek> blkperl: bug #1077105 states in the description that it's "the same info as bug #1074574", which means it should be marked as a duplicate of that other bug which already has an SRU task open - so marked as a duplicate now.
<lubotu1> bug 1077105 in amanda (Ubuntu) "amrecover - can't talk to tape server: service amidxtaped:" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077105
<lubotu1> bug 1074574 in amanda (Ubuntu Precise) "known issue: amrecover - can't talk to tape server: service amidxtaped:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074574
<slangasek> blkperl: to move the bug forward, someone should prepare a patched package and subscribe the ubuntu-sponsors team
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-25
<slangasek> bkerensa: where's the beer
<bkerensa> slangasek: in the stomach
<slangasek> bkerensa: I mean tomorrow's Debian beering :)
<bkerensa> oh
<slangasek> Lucky Lab?  Or somewhere closer to OSCON?
<slangasek> I suppose Lucky Lab isn't too bad; .5h walk, or <10min bus
<bkerensa> slangasek: so ideally we could meetup at one of the oscon parties?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> http://www.oscon.com/oscon2013/public/schedule/detail/31419
<slangasek> if that's what folks prefer
<slangasek> I have no preference, I just want to make sure the locals know where to meet up :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: so pleia2 is leaving early tomorrow but there are still a lot of Canoni folks in town
<slangasek> Canonical Debian folks?  I thought this was supposed to be a Debian meet-up :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: yeah so pleia2 would be the only debian person in town and she has to fly out early
<bkerensa> :(
<slangasek> pff
<slangasek> ok, well, feel free to call the beering wherever you'd like then :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: unless you consider shuttleworth a debian folk
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> I asked him about Honey Bee Colony Collapse
<bkerensa> and he said he bees are not suffering
<slangasek> I will sidestep that question by pointing out we're unlikely to get him to come to a beering tomorrow on such short notice
<bkerensa> he thinks our use of pesticides is the cause
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> he was at all the parties this week
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> it's probably a factor; colony collapse seems to be a primarily US phenomenon. :P
<slangasek> but that doesn't rule out it being a natural disease that's geographically limited
<slangasek> anyway, if you want Debian folks to come out to OSCON or wherever for beering, please send mail :)
<slangasek> if I don't see mail, I will probably find other ways to occupy my time tomorrow evening
<bkerensa> slangasek: sent
<bkerensa> I am not opposed to Lucky Labs either way and would gladly meet there if oscon party sees opposition
<slangasek> I don't foresee any opposition to OSCON.  We already had the regularly scheduled Debian beering this month, so tomorrow is a bonus beering specifically for OSCON
<bkerensa> slangasek: DD's in Town: Thierry Carrez, Gustavo Franco, Frédéric Lepied, Taku Yasui
<slangasek> Thierry's not a DD, though the other three are and apparently some keysigning is warranted :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: have you seen this key signing tool http://www.phildev.net/pius/
<slangasek> nope.  Looks redundant with the signing-party package and the caff tool.
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you have any suggestions for me ever getting this patch landed? http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.network/255227
<bkerensa> Its like upstream is ignoring it
<slangasek> bkerensa: no, I'm not a kernel dev and have no insights there
<bkerensa> kees: ^ do you :/
<bkerensa> the only person I know is maybe kees he sends patches to lkml land
<kees> bkerensa: /me looks
<kees> bkerensa: oh, that was in Jan?
<kees> bkerensa: so, I have a number of suggestions:
<bkerensa> kees: yeah man and I sent once before and then kindly e-mailed the maintained who ripped me a new one about off mailing list mail and such
<bkerensa> :d
<kees> 1) use the "scripts/checkpatch.pl" tool in the kernel to validate the contents of the patch
<bkerensa> ok
<kees> 2) CC lkml and netdev (I use scripts/get_maintainer.pl to get a list of people that might want to be CC)
<kees> from 1, you'll likely have to split that line, since it looks to be >80 char
<kees> 3) read Documentation/SubmittingPatches since it looks like your patch isn't from git, and lacks the right ordering and subjects
<kees> from 3, you'd likely want to use "git log path/to/ping_common.c" to see how other people have done patches, but I bet the subject will look like "[PATCH] ping: remove excessive punctuation in flood warning"
<kees> and then the body would be more descriptive, followed with your Signed-off-by
<kees> "git format-patch" can be used to help with that, too.
<bkerensa> ok
<kees> and, I think I'm out of ideas :)
<kees> but I'd suggest pull a git tree and using it to generate the patches.
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> I will do this tonight
<bkerensa> thx
<kees> e.g.:
<kees> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<kees> vi path/to/ping_common.c
<kees> git commit -aes
<kees> git format-patch HEAD~1
<kees> ./scripts/checkpatch.pl 0001-ping_remove_excessive...patch
<kees> ./scripts/get_maintainer.pl 0001-....patch
<kees> (oh, you'll need a "cd linux" after that git clone)
<bkerensa> kees: where do you store all this data? :) do you answer questions like this often?
<bkerensa> :)
<kees> bkerensa: heh, nah, this is just off the top of my head. I do it so much.
<kees> only thing I looked up with the full git clone path to linus's tree :)
<bkerensa> kees: you coming to the beering at Jupiter Hotel tonight?
<bkerensa> slangasek: I invited all the DD's and DM's that are in town for OSCON to come
<kees> bkerensa: unclear, I'm still trying to understand the shape of my day today. :)
<kees> bkerensa: when you've got it prepared again, feel free to email it to me first and I can re-check what you've got.
<bkerensa> kees: kk
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-26
<biker> zup bkerensa !
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-28
<biker> bkerensa: o/
<c_smith> hey there, biker
<biker> c_smith: zup (
<biker> (:
<c_smith> not much.
<c_smith> just installing Gentoo on my laptop whilst listening to Fight Or Flight.
<biker> hehe sweet :p
<biker> someday with much time ill try gentoo :p
<c_smith> biker, make sure it's a time with at least 2 days to figure it out, and that you read about USE flags.
<c_smith> the USE flags make life a hell of a lot easier.
<biker> c_smith: sweet thx :p
<biker> i used slackware for some time
<biker> that was also a hell of a distro
<c_smith> biker, no prob.
<c_smith> and yeah, that's what I hear about slackware.
<c_smith> you can use an Ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu/whatever other liveCD you need for the initial installation until you need to reboot and use the Gentoo kernel.
<biker> lol xD
<biker> c_smith: i dont use ubuntu :p
<biker> i have never used ubuntu as the main OS for my computer :p
<biker> I use fedora now (:
<c_smith> biker, cool
<biker> but i used slackware and arch for long time
<c_smith> nice.
<c_smith> Arch is nice, breaks too much for me, though.
<biker> c_smith: thats the reason i left it
<c_smith> haha, true.
<biker> there was a time when i liked it because it crashed a lot and i liked to fix it and everything :p
<biker> but now that i work and have to develop some stuff for the end of the week,., i cant lose time fixing the os :(
<biker> so i came back to fedora :p
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-07-21
<wxl> i'm planning an Ubuntu Oregon BoF at OSCON if anyone's around
<wxl> they have cute linux northwest stickers here :)
<sgclark> I will try to find it, will be helping libreoffice tomorrow
<wxl> sgclark: yeah i had planned on tracking the libreoffice booth down tomorrow
<wxl> i can't find a darn map of the expo hall which kind of sucks
<sgclark> I am still newish to oregon, will have fun finding oscon hah
<wxl> aw the convention center's kind of obvious
<wxl> it's got these two huge pointy glass towers
<wxl> kind of can't miss it :)
<sgclark> cool :)
<sgclark> coming from hillsboro
<wxl> they have these little "networking flags" for your badge
<wxl> i'm carting around a home-made "UbuntuOR" one :)
<sgclark> nice :)
<wxl> you coming officially tomorrow?
<sgclark> yes
<wxl> cool
<wxl> i'm here all week
<sgclark> ooh fun :)
<wxl> i rode in on a friend's ticket as he's a speaker and i'm his assistant
<sgclark> nice!
<wxl> which was kind of nuts yesterday when he was doing a talk on data viz with html canvas, d3 and svg
<wxl> i had to answer questions for people about something i had just learned about :)
<sgclark> fun :)
<wxl> yeah it worked out fairly well though. he's a good speaker so that helps :)
<sgclark> very cool :)
<wxl> we've got two more to look forward two which are more demos than tutorials: one on bluetooth le and one on data dashboards
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-07-23
<wxl> Ubuntu Oregon BoF at OSCON today at 8pm for anyone that's around
<wxl> by that time security is pretty slack. you could probably walk in without a badge and no one would notice XD
<kees> I had a lot of free beer and food at the poker thing last night without a badge. :P
<wxl> kees: i forgot about that and missed the one piece i needed for the hoodie
<wxl> kees: if you managed to get one hurry and rush it over here :)
<kees> wxl: I haven't been following the hoodie requirements, sorry!
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-07-20
<mhall119> hey everyone, we're having a dinner & drinks meeting by the Portland conventioncenter tonight, details are in an email to ubuntu-us-or ML but ping me if you didn't get it and are interested in joining us
<wxl> aw!
<wxl> wish i didn't live in eugene!!! :(
<mhall119> is that far?
<wxl> 2 hrs
<mhall119> ah, yeah, that's a bit of a drive just for dinner
<wxl> well it's an electric skateboard
<wxl> so it pretty much has all that ;)
<wxl> oopos wrong channel O_O
<mhall119> I thought you meant Eugene was 2hrs via electric skateboard :)
<wxl> mhall119: at ~22 or whatever these electric skateboards run at, it would be mor elike 5 hours ;)
<mhall119> yeah, don't do that
<mhall119> besides, it's hot up here
<wxl> it's certainly not cold
<mhall119> sgclark: are you able to come out for a dinner?
<wxl> kinda dumb.
<mhall119> wxl: ??
<wxl> argh why can't i stay on the right channel for once
<wxl> too much multitasking :)
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> you need a better IRC client
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-07-21
<sgclark> mhall119: sorry I am in Spain :( I would have otherwise sorry.
<dantalizing> morning
<wxl> so you guys notice oscon is going to austin?
<wxl> well guess we can do open source bridge next year
<wxl> more better!
<mhall119> sgclark: I hope you're having fun over there at least :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-07-22
<chunkymonkey> are there ever any events in southern Oregon?
